# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Shikoni Luften reale ne Gaza ne keto televizione

## eri3000

Per te pare realitetin e luftes ne Gaza shikoni ketu

ne gjuhen Angleze

http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

ne gjuhen arabe

http://www.aljazeera.net/Channel/Livestreaming

Do te doja qe te gjithe te kuptojne politiken qe po shikojm sot ne bot


faleminderit

----------


## Baptist

Po kujt po i kerset cfare bejne jevgjit ne shtepine e tyre, po hiqnau qafe aman!

----------


## eri3000

> Po kujt po i kerset cfare bejne jevgjit ne shtepine e tyre, po hiqnau qafe aman!


Shyqyr qe nuk ka me shume se nje si kjo kultur


Faleminderit

----------


## sulioti

Keta Vellezrit Tan Myslima Te Ndikuar Nga Kurani Nuk Kan Faj Jan Viktimat E Tij Ju Duket Sikur Vriten Vellezrit E Tyre Atje Ne Fund Te Botes .e Nuk Shikojn Se Sa Halle Kemi Vete Si Komb Po Merren Me Alllxhaazerat;hiqjuni Ketyre Sa Nuk Eshte Von E Shikoni Punet Tona Se Kemi Me Shume Probleme Si Kombse Si E Keni Nusur Ju Vellezrit Tan Myslima Mos Tju Duket Cudi Se Neser Do Jemi Ne Palestina E Evropes Se Sllavt E Grekt Do Ken Pretekst Te Mire Per Te Na Hequr Qafe E Evropa Do Bej Sehir Se Nuk Eshte Ne Interes Se Evropes Per Te Patur Islamista Afer Saj ;zgjohuni

----------


## Kreksi

Te pershendes suliot, 

Keni te drejte, do ishte mire qe ne ti shofim punet tona, sa e madhe eshte bota e nuk ia arrine te nderpreje kete konflikte e gjoja se ne shqiptaret qenkemi aqe te zgjuar...
Edhe une mendoj si ju, te kemi kujdes ndaj serbit qe e kemi perballe i cili po i erdhi momenti menjehere do nxjerri si pretekst te njejtin shembull qe e mori izraeli, pra te kemi kujdes dhe te mos flejmi as dite as nate, serbet ne keto momente i ferkojne duart...

shendet

----------


## eri3000

E pse mos ti themi dhe tjetrit qe mendon ndryshe, per me shume se sa vetja, te drejt ke se ne kaq mundemi.

Kush mendon per me shume se vetja mendoj se ai kerkon qe dhe tjetri te mendoj per te kur te gjindet ne veshtiresi.

Faleminderit

----------


## goldian

me vjen keq per luften atje 
pasi njerez jane te gjithe pak rendesi ka kush eshte fajtor apo ca feje i perkasin
po mendoja dicka
nese do behej nje sondazh
mendoj se nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve me shume mendojne per boten se per problemet qe ka vendi yne
probleme qe as izraeli as palestina arabia gaza apo hamasi sduan tja dijne

----------


## G.D

Deri diku reale , kerkon te thuash, apo jo???

----------


## Baptist

> Shyqyr qe nuk ka me shume se nje si kjo kultur
> 
> 
> Faleminderit


Ani kush po me flet per kulture bre analfabeti haprap.

Lexo oj shpeze  - lexo: (ndal ti rris pak)
http://english.*aljazeera.net/*watch_now/
http://www.*aljazeera.net/*Channel/Livestreaming

A di ti shkrim e lexim? A po e sheh sa budalla i madh je? A po e sheh qe nuk je kurrkund ne toke te bukes? A po e sheh qe nuk meriton as perqeshjen se jo me pegjegjen qe te kam dhene?


Cka je koah do me thane me kete pune ti -  qe Aljazera flet dy gjuhe? po kujte po i kerset sa gjuhe flet aljazera e hamamit jevgo-sllav?!!

----------


## Qyfyre

> Per te pare realitetin e luftes ne Gaza shikoni ketu
> 
> ne gjuhen Angleze
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
> 
> ne gjuhen arabe
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/Channel/Livestreaming
> ...


Realiteti ne kete konflikt pasqyrohet nga nje TV arab?

----------


## fisniku-student

Eshte fakt se sot qdo luft pa mbeshtetjen Mediale nuk mund te paramendohet qe te kete sukses. 

Shkau qe nuk e luajti kete metode te luftes dhe lejoi mediat nderkombetare ta monitorojn Luften ne Kosove dhe keshtu u gjirua Masakra e Reqakut nga e gjithe TV boterore dhe keshtu e humbi luften .

Izraeli eshte edhe me i poshtert se Shkau ,asesi nuk po lejon qe te futen Gazetaret ne rajonet ku behen luftimet dhe Krimet dhe at duke i bere presion e gjithe Bota qe Izraeli ti lejon mediat e huaja qe te futen per ta monitoruar luften.

Eshte interesante fakti se ato gjirime qe shfaqen kryesisht neper mediat boterore jan kryesisht gjirime qe i bejne mediat izraelite dhe tash shtrohet pyetja qfar jan ato gjirime ?? Para ca ditesh flitej se jan vrar mbi 300 palestinez ,ndersa gjirimet paqyronin disa te plagosur izraelit ne nje spital te Tel Avivit,dhe ne baze te atyre gjirimeve krijohej pershtypja se po ndodh perseri Hollokausi ndaj hebrejve . Ndersa masakra qe behej kunder Palestinezeve vetem raportohej nepermjet gazetave apo gojdhanave .

Realisht Izraeli eshte Populli me i Poshtert qe ka Kultivuar Toka ndonjeher qe prej Big Bangut... Pastaj vijn Shkau dhe sllavet me rend.

Une Mendoj se Amerika do konsiderohej nga e gjithe Bota si Kryeshteti i Botes per nga Drejtesia ,po te mos e ndynte duart me mbeshtetjen e Izraeliteve. Mendoj se me kete veprim Amerika ne menyre Meritore e meriton Urrejtjen nga ata qe e urrejne,sepse realisht ka futur perqarje te medha ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe pergjegjesit kryesisht i takojn Amerikes per qdo plumb qe shkrep ne at rajon.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Eshte fakt se sot qdo luft pa mbeshtetjen Mediale nuk mund te paramendohet qe te kete sukses. 
> 
> Shkau qe nuk e luajti kete metode te luftes dhe lejoi mediat nderkombetare ta monitorojn Luften ne Kosove dhe keshtu u gjirua Masakra e Reqakut nga e gjithe TV boterore dhe keshtu e humbi luften .
> 
> Izraeli eshte edhe me i poshtert se Shkau ,asesi nuk po lejon qe te futen Gazetaret ne rajonet ku behen luftimet dhe Krimet dhe at duke i bere presion e gjithe Bota qe Izraeli ti lejon mediat e huaja qe te futen per ta monitoruar luften.
> 
> Eshte interesante fakti se ato gjirime qe shfaqen kryesisht neper mediat boterore jan kryesisht gjirime qe i bejne mediat izraelite dhe tash shtrohet pyetja qfar jan ato gjirime ?? Para ca ditesh flitej se jan vrar mbi 300 palestinez ,ndersa gjirimet paqyronin disa te plagosur izraelit ne nje spital te Tel Avivit,dhe ne baze te atyre gjirimeve krijohej pershtypja se po ndodh perseri Hollokausi ndaj hebrejve . Ndersa masakra qe behej kunder Palestinezeve vetem raportohej nepermjet gazetave apo gojdhanave .
> 
> Realisht Izraeli eshte Populli me i Poshtert qe ka Kultivuar Toka ndonjeher qe prej Big Bangut... Pastaj vijn Shkau dhe sllavet me rend.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7812286.stm

ja ketu si p.sh. te BBC tregon lagje te shkaterruara palestineze.

Gazetat ketu ne Amerike po pasqyrojne te dyja anet e konfliktit. Ka plot artikuj pro dhe kunder. Nuk mund te pretendosh se censura ne Amerike apo Europe qenka me e rrepte se ne TV arabe.

----------


## fisniku-student

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7812286.stm
> 
> ja ketu si p.sh. te BBC tregon lagje te shkaterruara palestineze.
> 
> Gazetat ketu ne Amerike po pasqyrojne te dyja anet e konfliktit. Ka plot artikuj pro dhe kunder. Nuk mund te pretendosh se censura ne Amerike apo Europe qenka me e rrepte se ne TV arabe.


Keto pamje nuk jan ne Play Station 2

----------


## Qyfyre

Se kuptova se cfare doje te thoje me kete...

A po flisnim se si pasqyrohet konflikti Izrael-Palestine?

Une te dhashe nje shembull nga BBC qe jepte pamje nga shkaterrimet ne Palestine. Ti me pergjigjesh me foto te viktimave qe mund te gjehen shume lehte edhe ne gazetat amerikane.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Lufta reale

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

................

----------


## MIRIAM

> Per te pare realitetin e luftes ne Gaza shikoni ketu
> 
> ne gjuhen Angleze
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
> 
> ne gjuhen arabe
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/Channel/Livestreaming
> ...


Sincerisht po me dhimben grate e femijet por  a nuk e kupton qe kjo lufte ska te bej asgje me neve?, njejte sikur te kishte ndodhur ne Kine apo ne Meksike.
Ne njeren ane nuk pranojne ekzistencen e Izraelit e ne anen tjeter thone po na sulmon, une e di qe nje gje qe nuk ekziston nuk munde te sulmoj.


Me i pase dhane zor ne luften e Kosoves si jeni tu i dhane zor per palestinenzet me siguri do ishim cliruar para 1999.
Arabet duhet te jene te vetedijshem qe smund kurre te maten me intelegjencen e forcen e hebrenjeve andaj per hir te femijeve te tyre duhet te ulin bisht sa nuk i ka shfaros te tere.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Sinqerisht me vjen shum keq.. kur shoh te tilla luftera.. sa me dhimbsen femijet.. e grat.. ku 95% jan femij dhe gra qe po pesojn ne kete luft.. duhet nje ndihme qe t'pakten te ndalet kjo luft!!! .. Duhet nje ndihme per Palestinezet.. gjithsesi prej vendeve tjera Islamike.. se ndryshe .. Izraeli.. ska per tu ndal kurr  kshtu !!

Me vjen keq.. them edhe njeher.. per femijet dhe grat .. qe po pesojn kec ne kete luft ... .. kur shoh postimin #16 .. aty me kujton .. dicka te madhe.!!! 

Patjeter ndihma duhet..


niemand

----------


## Arpos

Nuk ka shtet *islamik* sot, ka njerez islamik te cilet vet keto shtete "islamike" i luftojn ! 

Rezultat : Asnje shtet arabe nuk kërkoi ndalimin e luftës në gaza ! Egjipti i kthen shpinen palestinezeve duke i uruar fitore izraelit dhe duke e mbyllur kufirin !  

Ata islamik qe jan, jan duke u grumbulluar ne shtetet e tyre respektuese qe ti vin ne ndihme Ushtris çlirimtare te Palestinës ! 

Liria fitohet me gjak, parol shqiptare ! Dhe gjaku mos u ndalt përderisa egziston qoft edhe nje cionist ne ato troje ! 





Allahu është më i MADHI !

----------


## dardajan

Kur  u bene  zgjedhjet  dhe  fitoj  Hamasi gjeja  e  para  qe  me  shkoj  ne  mendje  ishte  pikerisht  kjo  lufte , une  qe  jam  kaq  larg  e  kuptova  qe  ata  gabuan  duke  votuar  per  nje  organizate  terrorriste,  qe  kerkon  luften  me  cdo  kusht ,qe  kerkon  zhdukjen  e  nje  populli  tjeter,dhe  qe  mendon  se  vetem  me  lufte  dhe  terrorr  arrihet objektivi  i tyre.

E  pra  ky  ishte  gabimi  i   atij  populli  qe  po  e  paguan  tani  megjithse  jo  te gjithe  votuan  per  Hamasin.

Njerzit  e  Hamasit  jane  budallenjte  me  te  medhenj  qe  ka  mbi  toke ,  sepse  une  mund  te  bej  lufte kur  jam i  barabarte  me  kundershtarin  dhe  jo kur  ai ka tekniken me  te  perparuar  ne  Bote,  dhe  une  kam  disa pushke  Shqiptare, te prodhimit Kinez dhe  pak  dinamit qe  hapnin  tynelet.
Kesaj  i  thone  ta  futesh  ushtrine  dhe  popullin  tend  ne  nje  lufte te  humbur qe  ne  leter.
E  pra  ajo  qe  po  ndodh  eshte pikerisht ajo  qe  kerkuan ata  palestinezet.
Ata  e  prishen  armepushimin  me  raketat  e tyre te  ndryshkura,  dhe  tjetri i  thoshte  boll , boll,  boll,  mjaft,  se  po  tu  futa  une  te  shkrij  fare ,kurse  ata  vazhdonin  perseri  sepse ne  programin  e  tyre  elektoral kishin  pikerisht  kete qellim  qe  duhet  ta realizonin  si  te  marre  qe  ishin.

Lufte  kerkuan  lufe  le  te  jete , kur  te  kerkojne  paqe  paqe  do  jete.

Vdekja  sjell  vdekje  ,Dashuria  sjell  dashuri.

Kjo  gje  eshte  njesoj  sikurse te  dale  nje  parti  ne  Kosove  dhe  te  kerkoje  lufte  me serbine  dhe  zhdukjen  esaj te  fitoj  zgjedhjet dhe  te  filloj  luften, duke  pretenduar te  mos  vdese  asnje e  te  mos  kete  gjakderdhje.

Prandaj mundohuni  te  kerkoni  paqe midis  vedi e te tjerve, jepni  dashuri se do  merrni  perseri  dashuri biles  te shumfishuar.

Ndersa  persa  i  perket  politikes  nderkombetare,  une  mendoj se  lufta  do  vazhdoj  derisa  te  nderrohet  presidenti  i  Amerikes, i  cili  me  siguri  do  aktivizoje dipllomacine e tij  per  paqe.
Kjo  eshte  nje  menyre  qe  ky  president  te  mos  digjet nga  ana  dipllomatike duke  marre  vendime  lufte.

Ato  foto me  te  vrare  qe  jane  veshur  me  te  zeza  jane  ushtaret e  Hamasit qe  kerkonin  vdekjen  e  izraelit por  gjeten  vdekjen e tyre,  jane ata  qe  bertisnin  neper  rruge   me  nje  pushke  ne  dore  per  vdekjen  dhe  zhdukjen  e  nje  populli  tjeter,  keshtu  qe  nuk  ka  pse  ti  nxirrni  si dicka  te  jashte  zakonshme  eshte  pikerisht  ajo qe  kerkuan.

Me  vjen  keq  shum   keq  per  popullin  palestinez,  per  femijet dhe  prinderit e tyre  qe  vriten  jo  me  dashje nga  ushtria  Izraeliane.
Shpesh  here  ushtaret  e  Hamaasit  ne  vend  qe  te  luftojne perball   te  tyre futen  neper shkolla,xhamia, e objekte  te  tjera  te  populluara  per  te shpetuar  koken.

Ushtria  kosovare  nuk hodhi  kurre  nje bombe mbi  popullin  Serb,nuk  perdori  kurre  popullin  e  saj  si  kamikaze,  nuk  perdori  kurre  grate  dhe  femijet si  mjet  per tu  mbrojtur, apo  ti  mbushte  medinamit  dhe  ti  hidhte  ne  ere  neper  restorante,shkolla, stacione  autobuzash,,,,,,  Perkundrazi  luftoi  balle  perballe me  ushtrine Serbe  larg  qendrave  te  banuara  dhe  ishin  serbet  ata  qe  u hakmoren  kunder  popullit.Prandaj  dhe  Kosova  fitoj,prandaj  dhe  kosoven  e  ndihmuan,  fuqite  e  medha.
Ne qoftese  Kosova  do  zgjidhte rrugen  e  terrorrizmit ne  popullin  Serb nuk  do  kish  fituar  kurre  ashtu  sic   nuk  do  te  fitoje  dhe  Hamasi.

Ju  qe shkruani  ketu  ne  forumin  Shqiptar edhe  pse  jeni  kosovar  nuk  e  kuptoni  qe  ne  rradhe  te  pare  jeni  Islamik  dhe  ne  radhe  te  dyte  jeni  Shqiptar.Kurse  ne  Shqiptaret jemi  ne  fillim  Shqiptar  pastaj fetar,  dhe  nuk  e  ngaterrojme  fene  me  kombin.
Feja  jon  eshte  Shqiptaria  ndersa e  juaja  eshte  Arabia.
Prandaj  do  t'ju  kerkoja  qe  te  mos  merrni  pjese  ne  forumin  tone  se  e  keni  kthyer ne  nje qender  islamike  fondametaliste.

----------

